# La Crosse, WI



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I will be moving to La Crosse, WI soon, wondering if anyone on here rides around there or knows of any good place, Thanks.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I might can find out I got family up there


----------

